# Pending Purchase 2013 Outback 210Rs



## jerdes

Hi all, I just wanted to get some opinions on a pending purchase; I'm having some doubts. I worked out a deal with a RV dealer for the purchase of a 2013 Outback 210RS. Overall the unit is in good condition, with some minor cosmetic issues such as oxidation of the paint on the front that can be buffed out. NADA retail price range is $17,500 - $20,150 or there about. I've worked out a purchase price of $16,000. Does this sound like a good purchase to y'all? Any common problems with these units I should look out for?

My other concern is slide out strength. I'm not a small guy, are there any concerns regarding occupant weight load in this slide out bed when extended and locked?

Thanks for your input!


----------



## GodFather2u

Hi,

We've had our 2014 210rs since November of 2013. No problems at all. As for the slide out Keystone says that the slide is rated for 1000 lbs when extended. They do not recommend sleeping in it while retracted. Hope that helps in your possible purchase which actually sounds like a good deal compared to new.

-Gerry


----------



## MJV

Hi. We have a 2011 , 210RS Anniversary Edition. We like it, but there are some points not as great, as in probably any unit.
It is a "taller than most" trailer for it's size. I would say a foot, to foot and a half higher than some. This is an issue here in Western Canada with the ever present wind. The rear king bed (a bit hard to make, and get into) sleeps good, but we added a gel mattress pad. As someone else stated it will sleep most couples(weight) in extended mode only. We , as many, have devised a brace to support it in travel mode to ensure we have no roof rail problems. (many suggestions in this form)
One of my pet peeves is the range hood is not vented out of the body, and just makes noise, while not venting out cooking orders. While some do not find this an issue, these hoods are vented out in all other competitive units, and can be done, with a bit of ingenuity. I used built in vacuum cleaner ducting, however there are several good examples in this form, with pictures.
So all in all a good unit (We have had ours to Alaska and back with no issues) We find it a bit tight in the gally area, and have had to learn how to get around each other in this area. We are a couple, would not really recommend this unit for a family of four, unless you are really "chummy". We purchased this unit as it fits into our yard, a bit larger trailer would be nicer, with a side slide. As for pricing, I will not comment, as was much different in Western Canada. We have an excellent dealer. M.V.

P.S. Be sure you check the top of the rear slide, if pulling it in, in wet weather. There may be water on it that you may pull into the unit, therefor staining the cushions under it in travel mode. Carry a ladder as well as small push broom or a squeegee. M.V.


----------



## Leedek

We too have had our 2011 210RS since new in May of 2011. The rear slide was one of the incentives to purchase. It is only the DW and me so the size suits our needs. I remember the first time backing up to hook up this trailer. Wow, does it look big in the mirrors. The extra height does not seem to detract from towing. The aerodynamic front has to be a plus. I added a support to the bed for travel and the occasional retracted sleeping.

LOTS of controversy with bed support but every time it's fully investigated I am more assured that either fully extended or retracted the bed can support the weight. When you reach full extend/retract you will notice the bed "nests" into the back wall. It is levered into place and engineered to be safe for weight. The older model 21RS has external support arms so those owners rely on their experience to state no sleeping while retracted. I agree, if I owned a 21RS I'd not sleep retracted. My instincts tell me that during travel the bed could exert forces downward i.e. railroad track jumps. Weight at the end of the slide would increase with the inertia created by the bounce. Therefore a bed support.

My DW and I love this little trailer. It tows well. It's small enough to allow us to store it at home. I have made mods to it but I do that with everything. I added a furnace vent to bathroom, made a storage box out of bed step, made under body spare tire storage device to clear rear fold-down spare, installed Fan-tastic RV Vent for better circulation, and a few other things. Good luck and have fun with your new toy. The price quote sounds reasonable to me.


----------



## jerdes

Thanks for all the good info folks! I finalized the contract with the dealership tonight after my wife got a chance to check out the new camper We are excited! We have two kids, 3 & 7 so this is just about the right size for us at this time.

Leedek & MJV, I've been reading up on the slide support issue, a support is my first priority for mods to this unit. I plan to build one before our first trip!

thanks again for the input it really helped!


----------



## Stumpy75

Have fun with your new 210RS. Mine is a year newer(a 21TRS), but they are the same floorplan. I agree with all the others about the inside slide support. It just seems like a good idea...

I really have no cons on this unit other than maybe the height of it. It does tow well with my F150, unless there's a really stiff crosswind.


----------



## nvsteve

Stumpy75 said:


> Have fun with your new 210RS. Mine is a year newer(a 21TRS), but they are the same floorplan. I agree with all the others about the inside slide support. It just seems like a good idea...
> 
> I really have no cons on this unit other than maybe the height of it. It does tow well with my F150, unless there's a really stiff crosswind.


If its not too late already, I would say make the RV dealer have the front cap buffed out and waxed before you take delivery. It's a bigger job than you might think. I had to wet sand mine with 1500 grit before I could apply any buffing compound.


----------



## MJV

Jerdes---As you are purchasing the unit, one other thing to think about (mod) is the large MT space under the couch, where the water pump and heater are. Although some have modified the fabric panel on the front with a door. I removed the couch, and panel under it. Then I built a divider so I gained at least a 4 Ft. storage space. I devised a "prop" to hold the couch 1/2 open and now can place larger, longer items under there. I then re-installed the couch about 1/4 inch higher, using nuts as spacers. Then after some trimming on the large panel, with a couple of end braces, it now slides back under the couch when it is proped 1/2 open. VOLA! Extra storage space! ( also other examples of this in this form) (mods section). Happy Mods!!!!!!


----------



## Leedek

*The drawer has wheels attached to follow channels I screwed to the floor. I actually bought a pair of these drawers as they were designed for under-bed storage and the store only sold in pairs. If you live close by to Vancouver, WA then the extra one could be sent to you. IM me if you want the drawer.*



















*My support is way over-engineered but it serves as a small table under the awning once camp is set. As has been said.... there are many mods to contemplate with the new toy. Have fun and CONGRATS!!! *


----------



## jasonrebecca

We purchased our 2008 21s in Nov. 2007. Ours is the manual slide, Queen Bed. Only thing I wish ours had that the newer models do is the King Bed (I am 6'3"). Before I had the slide support the rail started to pull from the ceiling, I have made several types of supports and now want to make one like Leedek did (give us a how to!) If jeered doesn't want the drawer, I will take it! We bought this model because we like camping off the beaten path, we can get into tight spaces and then put the bed out back and be set! Welcome to OB and enjoy!


----------



## 2011 210RS

A quick blurb about the slide rails, I had mine begin to split and I made a square washer from flat bar and reused the same screws in the same location. I have not made a bed support and the rails have not given me any issues since. I may be pushing my luck and one day regret not taking the precautions but as of now the roof guides are solid. Enjoy your 210RS! It is a nice and tidy package when you are in the tighter campgrounds and you will want to utilize that outside cook to as much as possible. Make a ladder for the top bunk.


----------

